# Formulator's Alcohol



## LBussy (Dec 15, 2015)

Not sure if this is a B&B thing so please move if not.

Where can one get formulator's alcohol?  I've done some searches and most end up at a defunct website.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 15, 2015)

Do you mean perfumer's alcohol? If so, here is one source: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/3572

But not a lot of companies carry it cuz it's extremely flammable.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rustic Esscentuals/Aroma Haven carry  Formulator's Alcohol.  

http://rusticescentuals.com/Bath-and-Body-Bases/


----------



## LBussy (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome, thank you both.

it can't be much more flammable than Everclear can it?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 15, 2015)

No, I don't suppose it is. But not too many suppliers carry Everclear either. :mrgreen:


----------



## LBussy (Dec 15, 2015)

Pretty sure you can buy it in the Supermarket here.  I've definitely been in states where one cannot (especially the 190 proof).  

I don;t know why I want to mess with the formulator's or perfumer's alcohol but I thought I might to say I had.  It's for my own use so I could use Everclear easily.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm very happy to live in one of the states that sells Everclear 190-proof legally. I buy it from the grocery store. It makes the best dilutent, hands down. If I were ever going to sell, I'd use the formulator's alcohol, but I don't know how well I would like it with those extra additives in there. I'd  use it in the stuff I was going to sell, but I'd still use Everclear for personal use.

IrishLass


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Dec 15, 2015)

I got mine from amazon


----------



## LBussy (Dec 15, 2015)

squeakycleanuk said:


> I got mine from amazon


In the UK apparently that's a possibility - not in the US Amazon site.


----------

